# r34 gtr vspec electronic diff.



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi is it just the rear diff that is controlled by a pump on the R34 GTR Vspec? In other words is the front diff the same on all R34's? 

And are the VspecII diffs the same as Vspec ?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

only the rear diff - front diff is same on both models and same as 33 too except just different ratio - I have 4.1 33 diff in front and 33 vspec diff in rear - as you prob know.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Cheers mate for clearing that up, yep i know your on 33 diffs. 

The day we get to race side by side i will make sure i point out you running 33 diffs and thats why you beat me LOL.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> Cheers mate for clearing that up, yep i know your on 33 diffs.
> 
> The day we get to race side by side i will make sure i point out you running 33 diffs and thats why you beat me LOL.


Good to know that it makes difference , vspec ii with vispec has the same rear diff as far as i know.
I bought a 33 vspec rear and r32 front, you think its still the same as the r32?
and would i be able to fit my 1.5 way nismo lsd?


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

DrGtr said:


> Good to know that it makes difference , vspec ii with vispec has the same rear diff as far as i know.
> I bought a 33 vspec rear and r32 front, you think its still the same as the r32?
> and would i be able to fit my 1.5 way nismo lsd?


No aftermarket diff. centre will fit into a Active LSD (or V-spec diff.)


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

bigmikespec said:


> No aftermarket diff. centre will fit into a Active LSD (or V-spec diff.)


question moved to a new thread 
Front Diff of R33 VS R32 i dont want to spoil this


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> Cheers mate for clearing that up, yep i know your on 33 diffs.
> 
> The day we get to race side by side i will make sure i point out you running 33 diffs and thats why you beat me LOL.


sequential helps a bit too!


----------

